# Pamācības >  Kursi iesācējiem

## GEmachine

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/Pa...ndex-Full.html

----------


## marizo

Paldies, šitas man tagad noderīgs. Īpaši par mikrokontroleriem.  ::

----------


## marizo

Dažādas videopamācības (pats vēl neesmu noskatījies   ::   ) 
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/

----------


## kasejs

Tākā negribeju jaunu tēmu cept, pajautāšu šeit.
Vajag teoriju par:

Elektromotoru ātruma regulēšanu
Pusvadītāju taisngriežiem
Pusvadītāju invertoriem.
Atradu tikai virspusēju aprakstus, šoreiz gan vajag detalizētu info. Var kāds izlīdzēt?   ::

----------

